# Best tires for 2014 Prius Plug In for Ridesharing



## Cali65 (Apr 25, 2017)

I need to replace my tires, the Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max are about done. Besides the mpg, avg 50mpg, I didn't like them...too much road noise and not great grip.
The tires with better grip and less noise etc tend to lose mpg.
What tires do you have, mpg you get and how happy are you with them?

Thanx


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cali65 said:


> I need to replace my tires, the Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max are about done. Besides the mpg, avg 50mpg, I didn't like them...too much road noise and not great grip.
> The tires with better grip and less noise etc tend to lose mpg.
> What tires do you have, mpg you get and how happy are you with them?
> 
> Thanx


Ive got Pirelli 4 season.
70,000 mile warranty.
Quiet smooth ride.
High load rated sidewall for luggage and passengers.
It is also a fuel saver tire
$96.00 ea. At Sams.
$80.00 rebate on 4
$40.00 rebate on sams credit card.
Total cost installed and balanced $349.00 for 4 including tax.
Pirelli reviews are often better than Michellin.


----------



## marcoracecar (May 23, 2017)

I use Bridgestone EP422 Plus. Grip and handling is total garbage compared to Michelin counterparts, but there is no tire on the market that has less rolling resistance, meaning you save more on gas.

This is especially important since I drive EV, tires can make 10-15% difference to my range. Pump them to a little over 40 psi if you want, they won't have uneven wear at that pressure. On a flat road in neutral, I barely lose any speed. Resistance is stupid low with these tires.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

go to tirerack to compare tires https://www.tirerack.com/content/tirerack/desktop/en/homepage.html


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I've got Yokohama on the rear, Kumho on the front... no road noise I can trace to just the tires...

Tire Rack is a good place to do research, you want tires with a high tread wear rating, like 700+

I run 36 psi all around, good compromise between mpg and ride quality.


----------



## AshikRahman (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi everyone. Would you please suggest me a good tires for Prius.


----------



## AshikRahman (Feb 3, 2018)

marcoracecar said:


> I use Bridgestone EP422 Plus. Grip and handling is total garbage compared to Michelin counterparts, but there is no tire on the market that has less rolling resistance, meaning you save more on gas.
> 
> This is especially important since I drive EV, Prius tires can make 10-15% difference to my range. Pump them to a little over 40 psi if you want, they won't have uneven wear at that pressure. On a flat road in neutral, I barely lose any speed. Resistance is stupid low with these tires.


Thanks for the nice topic. I am also looking a good Tires for Prius. Would you please suggest me, a top one Prius Tires under $150? Thanks to marcoracecar.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Had Goodyear Assurance. Good MPG but handling dry/wet not so great; squealing around corners and road noise.

Michelin Defender T+H. Lower road Noise (still a Prius though), great handling wet/drive, and good MPGs. Lost 2-4 MPG compared to Goodyear Assurance LRRs but after 10K, gained back a few more MPGs. Rated for 80K.

There were some problems with rubber formula but all new Defenders have new formula and are fine.

I'll take a small loss in MPG for better handling. Now average 52-54 MPG in Los Angeles area at 50/50 hwy/city roads and 38/40 psi.

Was considering Continentals or Pirelli but wanted to try the Michelin. Checked Tire Rack reviews and purchased at Americas Tires (Los Angeles area). Tire shops price match so always ask.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I used Yokohama Avid Ascend on my PriusC, cheap and good for 85k miles (at least in that size, some are 80k). They're also all season but with a crazy good rating for snow, which is useful around here.


----------

